# Bass Fishing Through the Ice



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

To date I've only caught 2 bass through the ice, both were unintentional.

A buddy of mine recently fought a smallmouth for over 20 minutes before he got it in on the Jamestown Res., turned out to be 20". That sounds like a blast to me.

Just curious if anyone seeks out bass in the winter?


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Usually only the ones on Nelson but that is open water. I have a friend who has a small lake in SD that they stock and manage. We catch alot of BIG smallies out of there in the winter. (Alot in the 4-5lb range) That is a blast but I do not intentionally pursue them in ND in the winter.

But now that you brought it up... I may have to try it this year. Wanna go? :beer:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Huey, we ive got a couple lakes where we hammer the bass through the ice. There are all about 1 1/2 to 2 lbs but its is a blast. They really fight hard. We also get crappies in the mix. If you want to go let me know i swing down to fargo some weekend and we'll grab some WUWU mix and be on our way.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

temping guys...tempting.

Drop me a PM when it works for you and we'll see if it can happen.

The marriage is coming in under 5 weeks, time's getting limited.


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

Chris, I have a great bass lake in MN that is awesome in the summer or winter...I iced a 19in this winter with several in the 15-17 range...the fewest I have caught at this lake in any one day was six..the most 35-50..we usually lose track..it is a lot of fun..


----------

